# Getting Blue Standards



## SophieGirl (Jul 17, 2009)

I am so new to all the genetics of Poodles. I have a cream colored female so I would have to breed her to either white or cream or apricot correct?, to keep pure color lines? I really think that the blue spoos are just so pretty, would it be possible for me to get a blue puppy from a cream mom? What would I have to breed her to to get that. And I do not want parties, AKC doesnt allow that and so I want to keep solids, but her mom was parti so there are parti genes in there. Any comments would be appreciated. As I said I am still learning of all this:curl-lip::curl-lip:


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

If you are considering getting into breeding, find a mentor first. Going into breeding all alone will only do the breed a disservice. A mentor will be able to answer all questions you have, like this one, and will provide invaluable experience. 

Since your girl has parti genes, there will always be a POSSIBILITY of breeding partis. Who she is bred to will determine the % chance of having partis. Same goes with any colour. 

Read this: http://www.canine-genetics.com/pdlcolor.html
Scroll down to "Dilute, grey and Silver" heading, it talks about blues in there.


----------

